# Analog Type setting on 622



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

The manual states, "Select the HD format settings (Analog Type and TV Type) that matches the format your TV supports."

Fine and dandy, but they give zero explanation as to what each of these Analog Type settings represent: Offair, IRC, HRC, Cable. Offair and Cable are pretty self-explanatory, but what are IRC and HRC?


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

IRC and HRC are setting that cable systems use or I should say used because most cable systems no longer use them. What IRC and HRC systems did was offset the video carrier from the standard frequency. You can see that by looking at this chart: http://www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/cablech.html


----------



## Bogey62 (Dec 1, 2002)

Bill R said:


> IRC and HRC are setting that cable systems use or I should say used because most cable systems no longer use them. What IRC and HRC systems did was offset the video carrier from the standard frequency. You can see that by looking at this chart: http://www.jneuhaus.com/fccindex/cablech.html


Ahhh, thanks, Bill.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Bogey62 said:


> The manual states, "Select the HD format settings (Analog Type and TV Type) that matches the format your TV supports."
> 
> Fine and dandy, but they give zero explanation as to what each of these Analog Type settings represent: Offair, IRC, HRC, Cable. Offair and Cable are pretty self-explanatory, but what are IRC and HRC?


You don't have any reason to 'worry' about the analog type settings since dish did NOT put an analog tuner in the 622.


----------



## Bill R (Dec 20, 2002)

n0qcu said:


> You don't have any reason to 'worry' about the analog type settings since dish did NOT put an analog tuner in the 622.


I really wondered why those options were there. I guess it could be "generic" code that they are using for all HD receivers but it could be coufusing to some customers (and its not explained in the manual).


----------

